# cavitation can take place downstream



## paoR

can anyone help me translate this sentence into spanish?
"cavitation can take place downstream of control valves"


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola.


La cavitación puede ocurrir/tener lugar corriente abajo de (o después o a continuación de) las válvulas de control.


Saludos y buen fin de semana.


*Gracias por la sugerencia, Kraken.


----------



## paoR

gracias cubanboy!


----------



## Kraken

Con permiso, me gustaría sugerir:
La cavitación *puede* darse pasadas las válvulas de control.
La cavitación puede darse después de las válvulas de control.
La cavitación puede tener lugar corriente abajo de las válvulas de control.


----------



## rodpalma

¡Pero bueno!
Paor, Cubanboy, kraken...can you tell me what the hell is la CAVITACIÓN?????


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Rod. Con mucho gusto:


*La cavitación o aspiración en vacío es un efecto hidrodinámico que se produce cuando el agua o cualquier otro fluido pasa a gran velocidad por ...
es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavitación

Es la formación de burbujas de aire en el interior del agua al transformarse parcialmente en vapor de agua. ...
www.ace.ual.es/~vruiz/ftp/pub/ocio/windsurf/*


----------



## rodpalma

Gracias Cuban. Lo busqué en la Real Academia sin éxito. 
Entonces voto por tu solución: puede ocurrir corriente abajo...
Atentos saludos
Pé


----------



## Kraken

Tú eliges, por supuesto.
Lo que pasa es que me parece demasiado literal.
Como la corriente va en un sentido, creo que con poner "después" podría ser suficiente, y sobre todo, más natural. Lo mismo para "ocurrir", yo creo que los procesos (aparte de ocurrir) pueden darse, o tener lugar. Ocurrir me suena peor.

Pero lo dicho, solo doy mi opinión subjetiva y muy personal. Y perdona si te llevo la contraria.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¡Hola!

En mis libros de hidráulica siempre decía "aguas abajo" en lugar de "corriente abajo":

"La cavitación puede ocurrir aguas abajo de las válvulas de control".

Es otra opción. 

Sds.


----------



## Kraken

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> En mis libros de hidráulica siempre decía "aguas abajo" en lugar de "corriente abajo":
> 
> "La cavitación puede ocurrir aguas abajo de las válvulas de control".
> 
> Es otra opción.
> 
> Sds.



Hola Giorgio.
Comprendo que muchas veces las diferencias de parecer entre unos y otros se deben al distinto uso que del castellano hacemos cada uno en nuestro país.
Pero a mí me encanta hablar de ello; por tanto me disculpo de antemano si puede parecer que me gusta discutir.

Verás, aquí en España, "aguas abajo" se usa cuando hablamos de un rio y mencionamos algo que está, siguiendo la corriente del mismo y por su cauce, a una cierta distancia.

"(...) que llevan a la ruptura más o menos rápida y abrupta de la presa, pudiendo causar grandes daños a las poblaciones y áreas cultivadas situadas aguas abajo."

"Con relación a una sección de un curso de agua, se dice que un punto está aguas abajo, si se sitúa después de la sección considerada, avanzando en el sentido de la corriente. Otra expresión también usada es río abajo. En castellano se utiliza también el término ayuso para referirse a aguas abajo."

"   Cuando la corriente de retorno circula por el neutro aparece una diferencia    de potencial N-PE equivalente a la caída de tensión en el hilo de neutro aguas    abajo del transformador."

Entiendo que la cavitación es un efecto no deseado que consiste en la creación de burbujas que implosionan y originan desperfectos por aumento brusco de presión en turbinas, hélices, u otros  mecanismos dentro de un aparato hidro-mecánico. Por tanto, aguas abajo me parece un poquito desmesurado. 
No niego que en los libros de hidráulica (que yo ni he tocado) se use ese término, tal vez lo usen en otro sentido, o tal vez todo venga de que alguien una vez lo tradujo con prisas (suele pasar).

Lo dicho, perdonadme, solamente intento aprender lo más posible y compartir (y en su caso cotejar) lo que aprendo.


----------



## Hosmini

Teniendo en cuenta el sentido de la frase y los vocablos utilizados en la industria:
"Aguas abajo de la válvula de control puede existir cavitación"
Respecto de la cavitación, lo que se menciona arriba son solo algunas de las causas que  la provocan. La cavitación es el funcionamiento en forma pulsante u ondulatoria de bombas, válvulas, etc (equipos en los que se producen variaciones en la presión de un fluído). Es lo que pasa a veces cuando preparamos un licuado y el nivel sube y baja constantemente.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Kraken said:


> Hola Giorgio.
> Comprendo que muchas veces las diferencias de parecer entre unos y otros se deben al distinto uso que del castellano hacemos cada uno en nuestro país.
> Pero a mí me encanta hablar de ello; por tanto me disculpo de antemano si puede parecer que me gusta discutir.
> 
> Verás, aquí en España, *"aguas abajo" se usa cuando hablamos de un rio y mencionamos algo que está, siguiendo la corriente del mismo y por su cauce, a una cierta distancia.*
> 
> "(...) que llevan a la ruptura más o menos rápida y abrupta de la presa, pudiendo causar grandes daños a las poblaciones y áreas cultivadas situadas aguas abajo."
> 
> "Con relación a una sección de un curso de agua, se dice que un punto está aguas abajo, si se sitúa después de la sección considerada, avanzando en el sentido de la corriente. Otra expresión también usada es río abajo. En castellano se utiliza también el término ayuso para referirse a aguas abajo."
> 
> " Cuando la corriente de retorno circula por el neutro aparece una diferencia de potencial N-PE equivalente a la caída de tensión en el hilo de neutro aguas abajo del transformador."
> 
> Entiendo que la cavitación es un efecto no deseado que consiste en la creación de burbujas que implosionan y originan desperfectos por aumento brusco de presión en turbinas, hélices, u otros mecanismos dentro de un aparato hidro-mecánico. Por tanto, aguas abajo me parece un poquito desmesurado.
> No niego que en los libros de hidráulica (que yo ni he tocado) se use ese término, tal vez lo usen en otro sentido, o tal vez todo venga de que alguien una vez lo tradujo con prisas (suele pasar).
> 
> Lo dicho, perdonadme, solamente intento aprender lo más posible y compartir (y en su caso cotejar) lo que aprendo.


¡Hola Kraken!

No tengo problema con las opiniones divergentes, pues son ellas las que enriquecen este foro y hacen que sea tan adicto a él. 

En cuanto a lo que te marqué en azul tengo un "however": es precisamente esa la definición del vocablo inglés "*downstream*", así que aún considero "aguas abajo" una buena traducción. Como dice Hosmini, es un término usuado en la industria. Aquí hay un enlace para contribuir al aprendizaje de todos.

Que estés bien.


----------



## Kraken

Gracias por el enlace.
No es que yo diga que Downstream no signifique aguas abajo.
Qué va, todo lo contrario.



> *downstream*
> adv.      río abajo, agua abajo, aguas abajo, corriente abajo, desagüe abajo; flujo descendente.


Lo que digo es que si estamos hablando del efecto de la cavitación *en una máquina*, en sus álabes, pistones, camisas, válvulas, etc... (o en el cuerpo humano, ojo), lo de "aguas abajo" sonaría algo raro. Lo mismo ni siquiera es agua sino cualquier otro líquido.

 Hay otras acepciones del término que podrían cuadrar mejor con el tamaño del aparato.

Que se usa en la industria la traducción Aguas Abajo, pues claro, sin duda. Es uno de los significados de Downstream.
Pero solamente uno de ellos, y no necesariamente el mejor en este caso, que es de lo que se trata.


----------



## Carsal

Hola, en hidráulica de contorno cerrado y abierto  (flujo en presión y a superficie libre, tuberías y canales) generalmente se utiliza el término "aguas abajo" y "aguas arriba". La frase de consulta es un problema típico de flujos de contorno cerrado. Sería entonces "la cavitación puede ocurrir aguas abajo de las válvulas de control".
Saludos


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Confirmo el uso casi exclusivo de "aguas abajo" en estos contextos; es raro encontrar el término "después" o "detrás". También se utiliza en electricidad (ej.: aguas arriba/abajo del interruptor).


----------



## Kraken

pacosancas said:


> Hola,
> 
> También se utiliza en electricidad (ej.: aguas arriba/abajo del interruptor).



¿En electricidad? ¿En España?
¿Estás seguro de eso que dices?

Soy electricista, con FPII en Líneas y Máquinas Eléctricas y con Carnet de Instalador Electricista Autorizado, y te puedo asegurar que eso de "aguas abajo del interruptor" no lo he oído jamás ni lo he leído en libro alguno.


----------



## pppatri

Soy ingeniero, y al menos en Venezuela es de extenso uso el término "aguas abajo" o "aguas arriba" para denotar algo ubicado o que ocurre después o antes de cierto punto.


----------



## Hosmini

Creo que se está discusión superó ampliamente el límite de lo razonable. 
No tiene la menor importancia lo que se acostumbra a decir en un país o en otro, ni el título que pueda ostentar quien hace una determinada apreciación, cualquiera tiene derecho a introducir, aún en temas técnicos, una cierta metáfora siempre y cuando sea de fácil interpretación. En el caso que nos ocupa, downstream o aguas abajo debe interpretarse como el sentido del flujo, ya sea de éste moléculas de agua, de electrones o lo que sea.


----------



## Kraken

Hosmini said:


> Creo que se está discusión superó ampliamente el límite de lo razonable.
> No tiene la menor importancia lo que se acostumbra a decir en un país o en otro, ni el título que pueda ostentar quien hace una determinada apreciación, cualquiera tiene derecho a introducir, aún en temas técnicos, una cierta metáfora siempre y cuando sea de fácil interpretación. En el caso que nos ocupa, downstream o aguas abajo debe interpretarse como el sentido del flujo, ya sea de éste moléculas de agua, de electrones o lo que sea.



Bueno, esa es tu opinión, y por supuesto tienes derecho a expresarla.
Pero yo creo, es mi opinión, que:
- Sí que importan (y mucho) las diferencias entre unos países y otros a la hora de expresar las mismas cosas. Esas diferencias existen de hecho y a todos nos enriquece conocerlas.
- Tiene cierta importancia saber quién hace una afirmación en un contexto técnico. Si tú hablas de Medicina y afirmas ser médico, los demás valoraremos tu opinión mucho más porque hablas con conocimiento de causa.
- Y por último, downstream tiene muchas traducciones plausibles, una de ellas es "aguas abajo", y tiene su uso en determinados contextos, pero en otros no.

Tengo que admitir que he visto que, efectivamente, en algunos artículos y páginas sobre electricidad se usa la expresión "aguas abajo". Yo estaba equivocado en eso. 
Debe ser un uso relativamente reciente, pues yo no lo había visto antes. Lo siento.


----------



## Hosmini

No debemos perder de vista que lo que motivó la apertura de este hilo fue conocer como se traducía "Cavitation can take place downstream of control valves"
Por eso me parece inapropiado andar confrontando títulos y honores para pretender justificar algo tan trivial como si se puede decir "corriente abajo" o "aguas abajo" en ese contexto, ya que ambas expresiones se comprenden perfectamente y la diferencia no hace a la cuestión técnica.
Debemos valorar las opiniones de los especialistas en lo que a su ciencia o arte se refiere.


----------

